# Bow opener



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Where is everybody going for bow opener?? Got a wedding in Minneapolis so I'm missing out.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

My tree stand


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If I'm lucky, Bowman.

If I'm still in the eastern part of the state, I will hunt geese and wait for the skeeters to die down. Plus I'm not a fan of velvet anyway, gimme them hardhorns!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bonkers... :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought about getting an antelope bow license, na maybe not. Deer hunting is way cooler. Just need to get some free time now.

Planned on going MO west, but nope gotta be a groomsman. Can't people all get married in the middle of the summer. IMO, that is the perfect time. People just don't understand!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I wont be hunting for a couple of weeks, but the deer have been hitting the bait out at my place pretty hard. I'm sure one of the boys will be in the blind sometime this weekend though.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

BA, gotta respectfully disagree with you. IN NO WAY IS DEER HUNTING MORE FUN OR COOLER THAN ARCHERY ANTELOPE! No way, no how. Decoying them bastages is about the most fun hunting experience I have ever had...and after missing my goat last year, I have a vendetta to settle.

But I guess everyone is entitled to an opinion...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The hardware is soooooo much smaller, I can't justify spending all the time. I did LMAO when an antelope ran my brother over. I quit applying for antelope gun permits also. Just don't find driving around in the truck looking for antelope all that fun.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Brad Anderson said:


> Can't people all get married in the middle of the summer. IMO, that is the perfect time. People just don't understand!


A few years ago I had some friends get married on opening day of deer gun season. I made it to the reception. :evil:   

As far as bow season opener this year, I'm working.  

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bunch of does tonight....shoulda took one of the dry ones. Big storm passed thru while I was in the stand, the deer took no notice of the thunder but the lightning would make them look. Some mean ones in there I'm gonna make sausage out of.... :lol:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I hear you guys, I was best man in my cousins wedding on friday which tied up my whole weekend. Im sure that big boy Ive been watchin all summer was under my stand both days. Oh well, the party was great and there is always next week.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Considering the crappy weather, I'm glad I attended the wedding. It was an awesome time. Lotsa stories will be told.

Both my bros got out for the opener. I'll have to see how they did.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is the report I got from the front lines. 6 bucks under my bros tree stand this morning. Mostly 3 points, or what some would call 8 pointers. One nice deer, that looked like this ones brother.









I guess it was just outta range, but the season has a long ways to go. The crop looks good this year. My other bro had a lot of deer under his stand yesterday. Mostly does, but a couple 3 points and an easy shot at a spike. All of which where left for somebody else. No arrows left the rest, but all in all a great opener, minus the crappy weather. Lotsa standing water is the wurd.

Hopefully I can score some time off. Feenin to try my luck at the ones that eluded me last year.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

thats a good looking deer. Sounds like my brother and other hunting buddies were baffled by the weather this weekend, guess it was a good weekend for a wedding


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A buddy of mine sat in the blind out at my place tonight. Saw numerous does and fawns. He saw the buck I have seen a few times (at long range). It came out of our corn about 75 yards, but disappeared into the coulee. He guessed it to be around a 135 class. I'm sure he'll be back!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One of my buddies shot a 130 class 5X5 on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Had a 110-120in. full velvet pass under my stand yesterday, it's body probaly only weighed 130lbs. Real young and if it makes it past everyone else it will be a dandy next year. Other than that just a bunch of does and smaller bucks so far. I have picked out a doe, it has sausage written all over it's wary eyes, and next time in that stand I plan on killing it. 8)

Time to start getting ready again....


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Hunted out south of medora this weekend. Saw quite a few trophy class muleys but hunting pressure was unbearable. It seemed like we merged with another group of hunters on every spot and stalk we had. I agree with smalls on decoying antelope, that had to be the most fun hunting I ever had.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

How can you guys try to tell me that antelope bow hunting is more fun? I've taken an antelope with the bow, and deer with the bow as well. I will choose to hunt muleys anyday over antelope just due to the fact that you're more "outdoors" when you're hunting deer. I get so bored with driving around looking for those dog sized creatures with long legs that can damn near outrun my car. BUT, I do love the fact that you can hunt antelope all day long due to the fact that you can actually spot them durning the middle of the day. I've decoyed some, but I like to spot and stalk if at all possible. Another thing I love about antelope is that during early and late day I can hunt muleys, and during the middle of the day I can roam for antelope if I feel the need to get out. I'm leaving today in an hour or so to go try to find popeye. I have an antelope tag, but I'm not sure if that season is still open, I'll have to check it out before I go. From what I hear from my bro brad, there are some big a$$ muleys roamin arround our hunting area, so I'm excited as can be.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sausage turned out excellent...almost gone allready so I will have to kill another doe now that it has cooled down. I have seen the usual quality of deer for the area I live, but their numbers are definitly less than we have had in a few years which is a good thing.

I have seen two that would go over 130 and if one of them gets to close I will post it's picture. It's been awesome hunting this year, I have been out in the stand at least 30 times since Sept. 3rd and have seen a lot of wildlife. Good Luck everyone!!!


----------

